# The Rude And Tactless Collection



## re-peat (Oct 9, 2012)

Bundled a few of my pieces for a fellow member, and then I thought, well, since they’re back online anyway for a few days, I might as well throw them in the group again.
Some of this is fairly old, and a lot of it doesn't sound too good (I'm a lousy mixer/producer), but the thing that matters, the music, should come through. I hope.

If you listen, please, please, don’t listen on small computer speakers, an iPad-Pod-Phone, or some other music-unworthy device.
And if you listen, thanks very much.

*Part 1* (9:08)
(1) American D Scherzo
(2) Brionized Cheese
(3) Jammed Organ
(4) Sketchup, for Piano and Orchestra _(rough, unfinished draft)_

*Part 2* (7:12)
(1) Ism _(feat. the Gypsy violin)_
(2) Debris
(3) Foxtrot Au Vin
(4) Bagatelles _(a short "Ircam Solo Instruments"-sketchbook)_
(5) Pettinhouse Funk _(I play the V-Drums on this one)_
(6) Christmas Postcard _(specially written for V.I., in December 2009)_

*Part 3* (9:20)
(1) Mixosaurus Monologue
(2) Allegretto Libidonoso (or “The Fripple Scherzo”) _(for piano and small string orchestra)_
(3) Polka for Wind Instruments and Double Bass
(4) EMP Blues
(5) Vocalise
(6) Improvisation _(solo piano)_

*Part 4* (8:15)
(1) A La Française
(2) P.G. Wodehouse
(3) Self Portrait
(4) Something for QL SoloViolin
(5) Alju Ciba

_


----------



## jleckie (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonderful- just wonderful. Thank you for sharing. Love the title as well. Very fresh and creative. Is any of this available for purchase on ITunes or Amazon?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Piet -- thanks for posting some music. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 9, 2012)

Really, really nice stuff. I dare say exceptional. You're not a bad drummer, either. 8)


----------



## Aquatone (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks. Now, my folder has suite versions. Keep up the great work.
Love the title!


----------



## re-peat (Oct 10, 2012)

*Jay, John, Mike, Aquatone*, thanks very, very much.

Jay, it's free. It's yours. 
(These mp3's are 256kbps. Should you prefer FLAC-versions, just let me know.)

Thanks again.

_


----------



## musicpete (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh wow, Piet!

For me your music is always like a beacon of light in these days of musical mediocrity... 

And when you offer FLAC, I feel like my name was mentioned! Yes, please - the mp3 compression does bad things...! Shall I pm you?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cool, as always, Piet!


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 10, 2012)

musicpete @ Wed Oct 10 said:


> For me your music is always like a beacon of light in these days of musical mediocrity...



Seconded. This is really great music - so entertaining... thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 10, 2012)

Great stuff !


----------



## CFDG (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes Piet, the music does come through, to say the least.

On a side note, my old pals Kef and Tannoy says you're a better mixer/producer than you think.

Thank you for sharing. I'll listen to those often. 

C.


----------



## Gusfmm (Oct 10, 2012)

Brilliant and refreshing! Absolutely a feast to listen to. Sincere and personal thanks for putting this together.


p.s. that Mixosaurus library sounds quite good.

p.s.s. the Scherzo is absurdly refreshing and inspiring.

p.s.s.s. perfect thread title as well...


----------



## paulcole (Oct 10, 2012)

re-peat @ Tue Oct 09 said:


> (1) American D Scherzo
> (2) Brionized Cheese
> (3) Jammed Organ
> (4) Sketchup, for Piano and Orchestra _(rough, unfinished draft)_
> ...



No time to listen to the other 2 sections right now but American D Scherzo I've heard before haven't I just recently? I don't think for my particular taste that there's anything better out there at the moment. As good as? Maybe.

Brionized Cheese is very European sounding. Almost a Morricone influence.

Jammed Organ. What is that Hammond you're using there Piet? Good fun and are you playing it because I thought you were a double bass player?

Sketchup is great.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a policy of not publicly commenting on specifics of people's posted compositions and I will adhere to that.

I do not write this as a kiss-up, as I have no illusion that it will change anything, because it will not.

But the fact is, for a man who says he cannot read music (and I take him at his word for that, or even for a well-trained composer) to produce music that is this complex, inventive, witty, and well-crafted is absolutely extraordinary, and I admire his talent and the hard work he no doubt has put into developing it.


----------



## TGV (Oct 10, 2012)

It's great music, and very varied. And it all sounds pretty good too. Did I detect some influence from Willem Breuker?


----------



## re-peat (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Many, many thanks.

I've meanwhile uploaded everything in FLAC-format as well. It's obviously a much larger file (307Mb, all in), and I'm not sure about the download speeds, but it shouldn't be too bad, so if you're interested, it's *>here<*.
And I've also added *4th part* (see details in the opening post), which includes a.o. the piece I did with QL Solo Violin.

Gussfm — Yes, Mixosaurus sounds good, doesn't it? The sad news is that Uwe Lietzow (the man behind MXS) has had to cease development due to health reasons, so I'd like to dedicate that 'Monologue' to him, and wish him and the family all the best.
TGV — Willem Breuker? Not as such, though I obviously adore much of the man's work. So maybe yes.

Thanks again.

_


----------



## wqaxsz (Oct 10, 2012)

Youz have no decency, haven't thea ?!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 10, 2012)

This is some of the most well composed/played music I have heard on this forum, or anywhere for that matter.

Forgive me if this has been stated before, but is this all samples, real playing, or mixture of both?

Regardless, it is phenomenal!


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 10, 2012)

Love it!

Thanks for posting these. When I get home I'll be saving them. Soothes my soul this stuff.


----------



## EthanStoller (Oct 10, 2012)

This is just great stuff. You are very talented, but talent only takes one so far. What shines through is that you have exquisite taste, or at the very least, taste which is similar to mine.


----------



## KEnK (Oct 11, 2012)

Missed it again-

Guess I blinked.

Based on the comments, would love to have heard these.

oh well...

k


----------



## musicpete (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the FLAC versions! Yet again, your music was put in a permanent home in my music collection!


----------



## jleckie (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------

